# EMT-B Dallas TX



## Mike Honcho (Nov 1, 2010)

I've seen a few lists on this site showing some of the different companies in the Dallas Texas area. Does anyone have any advice on which companies are "good to work for"? The way they treat you, pay, etc.. 

I am a new EMT-B looking for a job. I would really like to do 911, but have been told that's not likely being a new EMT. In a perfect world I would work 24/48s which would allow me to go to paramedic school. I was looking online and found ETMC, haven't seen much on here about them. Anyone know much?

Sorry if these have been answered 100 times, I did a search and didn't find much.

Thanks


----------



## PsychoJoe (Nov 7, 2010)

ETMC doesn't really work out of the Dallas area. As an EMT-B, it isn't likely you'll find a private ambulance service that will let you do 911. I know AMR does all of Arlington's 911. They require you to be at least EMT-I to work in Arlington. MedStar handles most of Ft. Worth, and they're very competitive to get into, and not the best working conditions/pay for EMT-B's. 

Most of the mid-cities run their own EMS out of their fire stations with FF/P's, and generally require that you attend their academies. Your best (or maybe just easiest) option is to "settle" for ITF and work your way up from there. There are several private ITF services that always seem to be hiring. Good luck B)

p.s. You can try these agencies to get started with ITF:

Medcare Medical Response
Guardian EMS
AMR Dallas
Medic One Response
Allied EMS
Lifeline EMS
Lifetime EMS


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 8, 2010)

Actually, Arlington EMS doesn't require you to be an EMT-Intermediate.




Yeesh, I must be out of it.  I've never heard of 4 of those 7 agencies you've named.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks, I actually have an interview with Medstar next week.


----------



## PsychoJoe (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats on the interview with Medstar. Be ready to take a test similar to your EMT-B final and to demonstrate a few skills (trauma and medical pt assessment and such). They may or may not make you do them, but I think the more reputable places make you. 

Linuss, I can't remember where I heard or saw that, but that was my understanding of it. I'll check my sources next time


----------



## Mike Honcho (Nov 8, 2010)

I took an EMT-B assessment test prior to them setting up an interview. What type of a skills test do you think they'll have me do?


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 8, 2010)

PsychoJoe said:


> Linuss, I can't remember where I heard or saw that, but that was my understanding of it. I'll check my sources next time



Totally understandable.  Arlington Fire still requires Intermediate minimum.  AMR Arlington used to require Intermediate, but a couple of years ago they dropped that requirement.  I only learned about it because one of my medic school classmates worked 911 there and he was a Basic.  


Having said that, good luck getting on with Arlington just off the street anytime soon.  There's a wait-list a mile long with the Dallas operation of medics wanting to get over there, and they get preference.  




As far as the MedStar skills, I know you work a 'mega' code (I say 'mega' because lets be honest here, it's CPR and AED for EMTs)


----------



## Mike Honcho (Nov 8, 2010)

What do you mean "mega code"


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2010)

It's an ACLS term. It basically means work a code along with whatever else they happen to throw at you at the same time.


----------

